# Canterbury - New in town ' Willows Secret Kitchen '



## willows

Hi all, me and my wife have opened a new coffee bar in Canterbury. So thought we'd share it with you all on here, i introduced myself about 4 weeks ago and have been floating about reading on here since and thought i should let you all know where we are open.

We are @ 42 Stour Street, i trained as a Barista in Melbourne, Oz and trust me when i say they take coffee very very seriously and i wanted to bring that home to the UK. So we did haha, i also have a selection of Vacuum Coffee machines, one of which i had brought on over from OZ.

So when your free and in Canterbury come see us or visit us on our Facebook page @ http://www.facebook.com/willowssecretkitchen to see some pics of our shop.

All best guys n girls and speak to you all soon.


----------



## MikeHag

Looks like a really nice place







Best of luck.


----------



## willows

MikeHag said:


> Looks like a really nice place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck.


Thank you Mike


----------



## CC&E

Willow's Secret Kitchen are also the highest rated establishment in Canterbury for atmosphere and coffee: http://www.ccande.tk


----------



## MikeHag

CC&E said:


> Willow's Secret Kitchen are also the highest rated establishment in Canterbury for atmosphere and coffee: http://www.ccande.tk


Thanks Sam. Good website you have there too. Canterbury looks great. Interesting comments regarding 'carbon content'. Wouldn't mind exploring this more some time.


----------

